# Top knots



## Elegant (Jul 17, 2004)

I found this on a website and thought it would be neat to share. It is about showing Maltese and the top knots that are used.

"Maltese in the United States are shown with two topknots as adults. Many puppies are shown with single topknots because they may not have enough hair to make the two top knots. In other areas of the world such as Europe and Australia they are shown with a single topknot."

I think one top knot is very cute personally...even when Chanel does get older!

~Elegant


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

interesting,,i wonder why maltese have 2 topknots in the US and is different in other countries... either single or double or triple, topknots are all cute~


----------

